# The lying piece of S**#



## Dezireey

I was in starbucks yesterday and bumped into a friend of mine that both myself and my ex knew, she asked me if 'it was all really true..y'know about what you did to your ex?' I looked at her quizzically and asked her to explain.

so........ the lying, scumbag of an ex of mine has apparently told people who ask him about why he treated me so badly, that they don't know the 'true' story and that I am a crazy psycho stalker who trapped him into having a child and then went crazy on him when he wouldn't settle down with me and then stiffed him for child support, which, because he believes he shouldn't ever pay now because _he_ never wanted a child, thinks I am a scheming bitch.

I just stared at her and she said 'don't worry hun, most of us don't beleive him, so don't concern yourself with him' I said 'most of you?' I put her straight on 'everything' and she actually started crying when I told her everything he had done to me, we both walked out crying and she said he should be locked up and that I should never let that scum near my son ever . 

She was very good to me before and is good now but I told her that in the future I just want to stop hearing about this man and the poison he has said about me, she is going to tell people to never mention him to me and they have all unfriended him on Facebook ages ago. It is the most hurtful, hurtful experience I have ever had in my life. I not only had a man just leave me alone and pregnant to give birth to his child, he told wicked, wicked lies to me and about me and is now letting a complete strangers kids call him 'Dad' whilst wanting nothing to do with his own kids. He was very good at blaming me for _everything_. Somedays I can't beleive someone like that exists on this earth. 

Well, the last laugh is mine. CSA called this week saying he has a history of 'non compliance' with paying child support to the 'other' child he had years ago (but conveniently forgot to tell me about during the entire 3 years I knew him and then decided to tell me this kid was dead when um, he actually isn't) CSA said to me that the enforcement team have never got on his back, which was odd. He said do you wish me to start enforcement proceedings now? I said 'hell yeah, I want to see this ******* burn in hell for not paying child support for both kids' and actually believing he _shouldn't _have to, thus avoiding CSA by any means. 

To my tosser of an FOB ...... 

If you get your driving license taken away from you..... good
If you get sent to prison......good
If you end up in court.....good
If you end up having to pay massive arrears to the mother of your other child because CSA are _now_ enforcing payments.....good
If you end up skint and alone .....good
If your new woman starts wondering why you haven't any money or can't pay bills.......good

If I make your life hell for all the lies, pain, hurt and humiliation you have caused me......bloody great, you get what you deserve for turning your back on someone who, If they had been a man, would never had done what you have done to a woman.

Sorry for the big rant ladies but all I ever did wrong was love him, I accidentally got pregnant because I had endometriosis and was told I couldn't. He seems to think I planned and calculated the whole thing.... what a horrible,vile man.:cry:

My son is worth ten million of him and he is the best thing that has ever happened to me, loving his father however, was the worst thing ever to happen to me. I never knew men could be so utterly cruel.:nope:


----------



## moomin_troll

More fool the woman letting this thing be any kind of "dad" to her children. 
I hope the csa f*ck him up the arse and make him pay arrears. 
Scum like him will probably quit his job if he has one in order to not pay :/
Drives me insane when men say they were trapped. I'm pretty sure u didn't tie him up, drug him and rape him constantly till u became pregnant. The idiot


----------



## Meezerowner

What a scumbag.

Looks like you have some good friends who support you. 
Just ignore every scummy, deceitful thing he says because his web of lies will ensnare him one day (hopefully soon) and everyone will see him for who he truely is. I hope he gets he gets what he deserves.
I feel sorry for his current woman/victim. 

PS you are the winner cos you have got rid of him and are left with a lovely son who you can love and teach. :flower:


----------



## Dezireey

Makes me mad when a man does this to any woman, let alone myself. You go from being in what you 'presume' to be a normal, loving, serious relationship, where you just cant imagine your partner ever, ever doing usch terrible things to suddenly, a year or two later finding that he has turned into some monster behaving as if you did all this to upset him and that you are some kind of pariah.

Men had much more honour years ago, todays men toss unwanted women and children aside like garbage. I think there should be tougher laws and I know it sounds draconian but some sort of system where if a man fathers more than one child and wont pay child support, he is held severely accountable. Also bloody vasectomies for men who refuse to wear condoms ( yes, my ass of an ex refused to wear a condom because I had endometriosis, even though I asked) the twat.

I am having a better day today, thank god, just won £10 on the lottery! Karma lol xx


----------



## Ceejay123

Oh gosh, I never stop,being surprised by your ex... Well done for being strong x


----------



## Dezireey

Ceejay123 said:


> Oh gosh, I never stop,being surprised by your ex... Well done for being strong x


You are not the only one hun! I reckon I have an amazing script for a whole season of Eastenders. Its tough, I dont really tell many people all the details except for on here as I know they wouldnt believe me or would get upset like my friend did. The only thing he didnt do was hit me, so I am strangely thankful for that.


----------



## Natsku

:hugs: I hope CSA takes all his money!


----------



## Karren

Dezireey said:


> I was in starbucks yesterday and bumped into a friend of mine that both myself and my ex knew, she asked me if 'it was all really true..y'know about what you did to your ex?' I looked at her quizzically and asked her to explain.
> 
> so........ the lying, scumbag of an ex of mine has apparently told people who ask him about why he treated me so badly, that they don't know the 'true' story and that I am a crazy psycho stalker who trapped him into having a child and then went crazy on him when he wouldn't settle down with me and then stiffed him for child support, which, because he believes he shouldn't ever pay now because _he_ never wanted a child, thinks I am a scheming bitch.
> 
> I just stared at her and she said 'don't worry hun, most of us don't beleive him, so don't concern yourself with him' I said 'most of you?' I put her straight on 'everything' and she actually started crying when I told her everything he had done to me, we both walked out crying and she said he should be locked up and that I should never let that scum near my son ever .
> 
> She was very good to me before and is good now but I told her that in the future I just want to stop hearing about this man and the poison he has said about me, she is going to tell people to never mention him to me and they have all unfriended him on Facebook ages ago. It is the most hurtful, hurtful experience I have ever had in my life. I not only had a man just leave me alone and pregnant to give birth to his child, he told wicked, wicked lies to me and about me and is now letting a complete strangers kids call him 'Dad' whilst wanting nothing to do with his own kids. He was very good at blaming me for _everything_. Somedays I can't beleive someone like that exists on this earth.
> 
> Well, the last laugh is mine. CSA called this week saying he has a history of 'non compliance' with paying child support to the 'other' child he had years ago (but conveniently forgot to tell me about during the entire 3 years I knew him and then decided to tell me this kid was dead when um, he actually isn't) CSA said to me that the enforcement team have never got on his back, which was odd. He said do you wish me to start enforcement proceedings now? I said 'hell yeah, I want to see this ******* burn in hell for not paying child support for both kids' and actually believing he _shouldn't _have to, thus avoiding CSA by any means.
> 
> To my tosser of an FOB ......
> 
> If you get your driving license taken away from you..... good
> If you get sent to prison......good
> If you end up in court.....good
> If you end up having to pay massive arrears to the mother of your other child because CSA are _now_ enforcing payments.....good
> If you end up skint and alone .....good
> If your new woman starts wondering why you haven't any money or can't pay bills.......good
> 
> If I make your life hell for all the lies, pain, hurt and humiliation you have caused me......bloody great, you get what you deserve for turning your back on someone who, If they had been a man, would never had done what you have done to a woman.
> 
> Sorry for the big rant ladies but all I ever did wrong was love him, I accidentally got pregnant because I had endometriosis and was told I couldn't. He seems to think I planned and calculated the whole thing.... what a horrible,vile man.:cry:
> 
> My son is worth ten million of him and he is the best thing that has ever happened to me, loving his father however, was the worst thing ever to happen to me. I never knew men could be so utterly cruel.:nope:

Wow, sounds like a complete piece of crap! Dont worry hun mine is the same, believe in karma, it will bite him in the ass in the future.

I hope the CSA arse rape him, like they have with mine, it was a while getting the whole case sorted so they ended up back dating it which has ended up costing him a fair bit! :haha: He tried quitting his job because he thought that would work but it just ended up getting him into more of a mess, he owes me all sorts of arrears now. HE keeps getting on to me asking me to drop it its rediculous how some men react when its not going all their way.

Keep doing what you are doing hun because you are better off without him. 

Nothing hurts men more than being hit in the wallet, except maybe the balls, haha. And trust me, If I ever saw the d-bag face to face again he would be getting a firm knee right to the sack I can tell you that for sure! :haha:

Feel free to PM me if you ever need to vent! :hugs:


----------



## babycrazy1706

:grr: :gun: :grr: :gun:


----------



## Dezireey

I tried ( stupidly ) to contact him via his website a few days ago.I told him that he was going to be in a lot of arrears and that I will keep going with this etc, I told him that he should contact CSA to sort something out.He completely ignored me again. He has ignored me ever since I busted him on his new business and having a new girlfriend. When I wasnt after him for child support, he wanted to be friends, contacted me all the time. Yup, funny how you hit a man in his wallet and he shows his true colours! 

So arrogant to ignore CSA and ignore everything. I hope they burn him eventually, was going to get money previously but CSA told me he started to ignore them again.


----------



## cluelessnow

Sorry you're going through so much crap. Keep the anger, that keeps you going when things get tough.

I went through the same thing 2 years ago. The scumbag told everyone lies, said I was just some random girl who was baby crazy when we were together for almost 2 years, we talked about getting pregnant, starting a family and he watched me throw away the pills as I said I was going off the pill and said nothing. What made it worse was he was still intimate with me while pregnant but still dated. Found out later after my son was born he was dating someone else and on Facebook it dated it when he was still intimate with me. That was the last straw. My last words to him was 'You're not worth it'.

It's hard to see it now (I would never believe if someone told me where I'd be today) but things get better. I'm happily married now and the only good thing that came out of all that pain is my beautiful son that is adored so much by me, my husband and my family and his (I'm in touch with his parents and brother's family - as long as they're a positive influence in my son's life I'm happy for them to be part of my son's life.


----------



## daneuse27

"Don't worry hun, most of us don't believe him, so don't concern yourself with him."

... well why bring it up then? She was the one who approached you in public when you were minding your own business to find out if it was 'all true', so if she really didn't believe it she shouldn't have bothered you with that nosey question in the first place.

Having said that, it sounds like you really told her good, and she realizes now the extent of how his actions have hurt you and your son. I hope she tells 'the others' and that they all stop believing any word your ex says.

I've said so millions of times but, you and your son are SO above this man. :hugs:


----------



## Dezireey

daneuse27 said:


> "Don't worry hun, most of us don't believe him, so don't concern yourself with him."
> 
> ... well why bring it up then? She was the one who approached you in public when you were minding your own business to find out if it was 'all true', so if she really didn't believe it she shouldn't have bothered you with that nosey question in the first place.
> 
> Having said that, it sounds like you really told her good, and she realizes now the extent of how his actions have hurt you and your son. I hope she tells 'the others' and that they all stop believing any word your ex says.
> 
> I've said so millions of times but, you and your son are SO above this man. :hugs:

Thanks sweetie. I forget sometimes that I dont live in a huge city and I have bumped into a few people including him, whereas perhaps if I lived somewhere else, I would never be reminded of him ever again. Its the way it goes. :shrug:

He will be a farty faded memory one day, so it will be alright in the end :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

<3 xxx


----------

